# Help! What Panther kit is this?



## JT1 (Nov 11, 2006)

I'd like to fix up some of my childhood models that are missing parts. I found this old Panther model which I thought was a Tamiya, but inside on the bottom I see "Fujimi" cast into the part. I did some searching and see they made or make a 1/72 scale Panther, but this is definitely bigger than that?

Thoughts appreciated,

JT


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Fujimi!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Yeah its the old Fujimi motorized, 1/32 kit. It was sold also in the late 60s or early 70s in the US under the Bachmann/Fujimi name. It's pretty rare. I would like to get one but they don't turn up often on eBay and usually go for about $100. It's not a great kit but as a kid I always liked the picture of the box art on the side of another Fujimi kit I had.


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

John P said:


> Fujimi!


Doh.......:lol:

on a more sensible note,it may be 1/48th as its motorized too,I recall from the 70's Tamiya had a 1/48th motorized range so its possible Fujimi had a similar competitive range

cheers,Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

No like I said it's Fujimi's 1/32 Panther tank. They also did a German staff car, the Kommandanteurwagen, in the same scale.

Fujimi never made any 1/48 tanks, although they did have a range of poor 1/50 tanks. In that series they did a Patton, JGSDF Type 67, a Comet, Charioteer and a bad Tiger I.

While the 1/32 Panther was reboxed in the US by Bachmann, along with Fujimi's 1/76 range, the 1/50 kits were sold under the UPC brand for a bit.


----------



## JT1 (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks!

Makes sense as it looked larger scale than the 1/35 tanks I have around, but not large enough to be 1/25.

I guess I'll keep scouring ebay.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Two of these recently sold on eBay. One went for about $90 and the other IIRC $120. I wanted to bid on one, but the seller (who I have never had any dealings with) seems to have a lot of bidders blocked. I couldn't bid on it, and I asked a friend to bid and he was blocked too.


----------

